
Magic Leap Raises another $280M ($2.6B total funding!) - MichaelKovacs
https://www.miamiherald.com/news/business/article229712229.html
======
imtringued
Honestly it shouldn't take a billion to make a viable product. I mean come on
that is more than 20 Juiceros worth of funding. Why is VR/AR still not
compelling enough after years of investments?

~~~
chansiky
To be fair, what Magic Leap is doing is a few orders of magnitude more complex
and innovative than what Juicero was attempting to do.

As in, its an industry that doesn't quite exist yet, there are problems that
were never thought would be problems in the first place, and the whole concept
of programming things for real time three dimensional overlay on a device
that's light enough to fit on your head is kind of a bigger challenge than
squeezing a smoothie out of a large ketchup package.

But I would like to see where and how the money is being spent.

------
wodenokoto
What does the article mean when it says the company is "Plantation-based"?

~~~
joshmn
Means someone didn't realize what they were writing.

"Based in Plantation, Florida" would be so much more digestible.

~~~
randyrand
It's a Miami newspaper. People know what Plantation refers to.

------
kkarakk
magic leap is one of those companies sitting on a goldmine waiting for a
platform(AR glasses) to become a reality. if they could even make a sensor
that'd fit into a smartphone,it'd be killer. the latest htc flagship u12+
tries to do what vive does already with hand sensing in the camera and such.
it would be amazing if they opened a layer of interaction on top of just
touching the phone

